# Merry Tempmas 2010 - coming soon!



## shaunj66 (Dec 11, 2010)

Although we may have had to wave a sorry goodbye to ShopTemp in its current form, never fear! As GBAtemp will still be celebrating *Tempmas 2010* with our fantastic community. Thanks to your favourite moderating team, we've managed to scurry up some great prizes into our festive sack and now we're ready to rock and roll with *Tempmas 2010*! Yes, our annual Christmas competition - _*Tempmas* is back!_

*Top Prize: Nintendo 3DS*

The top prize will be a fully paid-for *Nintendo 3DS*.

One lucky winner will receive a Nintendo 3DS console, fully paid for by GBAtemp. We will even pre-order it for the winner to ensure that he or she gets it as soon as it's released!

In case you've been living under a festively decorated rock, the 3DS is Nintendo's next handheld system. A true successor to the Nintendo DS that delivers a 3D effect on it's upper screen without the need for any special glasses! It's fully backwards compatible with Nintendo DS and DSi software and we're all pretty excited about it.

*Runner ups: 30x R4i Gold*

Thanks to the generous R4iDSN team we are able to offer *R4i Gold* carts to 30 lucky runner ups.

These carts are fully compatible with Wood R4 which make them an attractive and easy-to-use cart. This runners up prize will be offered to the 30 runner ups that don't quite make the mark for top prize.

You'll receive a brand new, packaged R4i Gold shipped directly to your doorstep free of charge.

*How to enter:*

Curious on how to enter this fantastic Tempmas 2010 competition? ...Well, we can't tell you!

You'll just have to keep your eyes peeled this year. So stay tuned to GBAtemp.net. And if you're observant enough, maybe you'll be in with a chance to win!

*We will release the first clue sometime late next week, so no need to go hunting yet!*

And we know it's against Christmas spirit and all, but if you want to be in with a higher chance of winning; you'd better keep your lips sealed if you do spot anything. Ho ho ho!

*Rules*: Remember, do not register multiple accounts to enter the Tempmas 2010 competition. Not only is this against forum rules which will possibly lead to both your accounts being disabled, but this is strictly against Tempmas 2010 rules. We will be keeping a close eye on entries should you be clever enough to enter, so play fair.

And with that, from all the staff at GBAtemp.net, we wish you a very *Merry Tempmas 2010*! We hope you all have a fantastic Christmas. So good luck! And enjoy...


----------



## Langin (Dec 11, 2010)

NICEEE a 3ds! Holy cow! Ill be waiting.

And good to ear Tempmas still goes on!


----------



## Presto99 (Dec 11, 2010)

Awesome. And I think not blabbing if you find a clue is pretty sweet too.


----------



## RoMee (Dec 11, 2010)

what's a 3DS???
looks weird


----------



## mad567 (Dec 11, 2010)

Cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...
Merry Tempmas!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It feels great to hear that nothing stops our community


----------



## stylow (Dec 11, 2010)

A 3ds  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  really awesome


----------



## Ryukouki (Dec 11, 2010)

3DS? What's the catch here? And I hate these observation contests. >.


----------



## The Pi (Dec 11, 2010)

Good to hear tempmas is going ahead


----------



## Forstride (Dec 11, 2010)

Oh lawd...I just came...Everywhere...


----------



## SuperMarioMaster (Dec 11, 2010)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> Oh lawd...I just came...Everywhere...



What he said...times 10.


----------



## iFish (Dec 11, 2010)

Well, this is some really great news.

Now, all we need to make it Tempmas is for Dice to make it snow again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, I'm excited, even though I don't fully understand the rules. But I'm sure I will catch on!


----------



## DeadlyAnGeL91792 (Dec 11, 2010)

SMEXYYYY, cant wait...time to keep my eyes and ears open.


----------



## JackDeeEss (Dec 11, 2010)

3DS?
OMGWTFBBQWOWGIMMEGIMMEGIMMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 11, 2010)

JackDeeEss said:
			
		

> 3DS?
> OMGWTFBBQWOWGIMMEGIMMEGIMMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> QUOTE3DS? What's the catch here? And I hate these observation contests. >.


----------



## tijntje_7 (Dec 11, 2010)

I really want that 3DS XD
I'm gonna waste 40% of my lifetime finding that 'something'...
Yes, I will.
Man, that's an awesome price.
I reaaaallly hope I'll win 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck to others (though, you'll only win the r4i gold prices, the 3DS will be miiiineeee >)
Great idea


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Dec 11, 2010)

Sweet.


----------



## Gh0sti (Dec 11, 2010)

wow 3DS sweet im excited to play


----------



## Defiance (Dec 11, 2010)

It's pretty nice for GBAtempto pay for all of this!  I will definitely enter, assuming I don't fail as badly as I did with the previous contest which involved scavenger hunting.


----------



## Daidude (Dec 11, 2010)

Cool I hope I find out how to enter cause I really want a 3DS!!


----------



## Kaosu-Noko (Dec 11, 2010)

Awesome! wonder what that "Clue" i really want a 3DS but an R4i Gold Will Do


----------



## Etalon (Dec 11, 2010)

I'll do everything for a 3DS. 

Everything.


----------



## CamulaHikari (Dec 11, 2010)

Sweet~! I'll definitely enter~! ;3


----------



## Zerousen (Dec 11, 2010)

Dayum, 3DS! Though even if I were to win an r4, i wouldn't have a DS to use it with


----------



## mameks (Dec 11, 2010)

So Costy wasn't lying


----------



## luisjak (Dec 11, 2010)

Etalon said:
			
		

> I'll do everything for a 3DS.
> 
> Everything.



me too


----------



## Midna (Dec 11, 2010)

Hey, sweet! The Grinch didn't steal Tempmas after all!
Except I already have a 3DS preorder, heh. I won't win anyway, whatever it is.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Dec 11, 2010)

DAT 3DS.

I SHALL MAKE IT MINE.


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 11, 2010)

Hopefully it won't be as hard as two years ago.  I couldn't even figure out the first clue so I couldn't start the scavenger hunt at all.  (If you don't remember, you had to press Ctrl-A to see the first clue).


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 11, 2010)

Dammit - I want to win the 3DS so badly but I'm totally  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at solving clues & 'scavenger hunts'

Let's hope the clues aren't TOO hard


----------



## GameWinner (Dec 11, 2010)

Sorry guys but I'm winning that 3DS!


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 11, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Dammit - I want to win the 3DS so badly but I'm totally
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well they can't be too easy either, because there would be too many winners


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 11, 2010)

I am all over this.
That 3DS is mine!


----------



## Schlupi (Dec 11, 2010)

Holy Shit. A 3DS? Top prize? REALLY?!?!? I am going to be sure to enter this one.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 11, 2010)

So Costello did smell something.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 11, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> CannonFoddr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope - there'll only be 31 winners - but millions of entries


----------



## EpicJungle (Dec 11, 2010)

OMFG 3DS3DS3DS3DS

I hate observation contests though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I might lose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





BUT I WILL WIN


----------



## Juanmatron (Dec 11, 2010)

3DS? What's that?


----------



## dinofan01 (Dec 11, 2010)

Oh wow this is a surprise. I cant help be curious as to where the money for this came from though.... id feel bad if it was all coming from staff members pockets. Maybe that info is best left unsaid.


----------



## Stevetry (Dec 11, 2010)

OMGOMG WANA ENTERRRRRRRRRRr


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 11, 2010)

Will I be able to enter this contest or am I considered staff?


----------



## TLOZ (Dec 11, 2010)

Haha, time for me to show up again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Just hope it's a competition or something like that ...
I'll find out, what it is! o.o
Because at the moment I got no clue ---
Yeah...


----------



## naruses (Dec 11, 2010)

A free 3DS for meeee!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks Staff!!!!


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 11, 2010)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> Will I be able to enter this contest or am I considered staff?


You can enter.

I believe even Supers can enter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (The Admins make the Clues)


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 11, 2010)

3DS!!!!!!!!!!!!
That's an awesome prize!


----------



## Oveneise (Dec 11, 2010)

Damn! I really want that 3DS, but my chances are like nothing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great to hear Tempmas is coming this year!


----------



## mameks (Dec 11, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> So Costello did smell something.


And here was me thinking it was his socks


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Dec 11, 2010)

i'm excited about this,hopefully,a 3DS will be mine :B


----------



## Seaking (Dec 11, 2010)

dont really care for the 3DS*, i want that R4 card

* = i dont want it till homebrew can be played on it


----------



## zeromac (Dec 11, 2010)

Wow..
EPIC PRIZE!!!

I like observation conteests that have secret clues 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also like this cos you don't have to submitt something and hope you win, its a game of skill this time

isnt it?


----------



## anaxs (Dec 11, 2010)

awesome, a 3ds. im paying attention noww.


----------



## knl (Dec 11, 2010)

aaaaaaa. I want that 3DS


----------



## zeromac (Dec 11, 2010)

Wheres the clue going to posted?

Will allthings tempmas be on the frontpage cos it wold suck having to scour the fourms


----------



## Arras (Dec 11, 2010)

Sounds awesome. I'll enter... If I can. 

And, if you want some training in figuring out way too hard clues, you should try quest.i-poon.com. I got to 6 or something >_> I do hope I won't have to scour the forum for the hints, though... *gulp*


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 11, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Hopefully it won't be as hard as two years ago.  I couldn't even figure out the first clue so I couldn't start the scavenger hunt at all.  (If you don't remember, you had to press Ctrl-A to see the first clue).


The scavenger hunt that year was so much fun!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This year I'm putting it all on the line to try and win me a 3DS


----------



## mameks (Dec 11, 2010)

*uninstalls life.exe*
Bring it.


----------



## kiafazool (Dec 11, 2010)

OMG 
Who is sponsoring this? I mean the 3DS

and how in the darn hell are we supposed to find the clue?
give us a clue to find the clue
other wise we are clueless


----------



## Devin (Dec 11, 2010)

The contest has ended. Congrats to all the winners, however first place is mine.


----------



## Dter ic (Dec 11, 2010)

RoxasIsSora said:
			
		

> The contest has ended. Congrats to all the winners, however first place is mine.


unforunatly you were late to claim your prize so it was forfitted to *ME* *evil laugh* 

wow, first tempmas entry so this must be the best so far. 1 free 3DS MG:


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 11, 2010)

Dter ic said:
			
		

> RoxasIsSora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fortunately, the mods weren't pleased with your horrible spelling and pre-ordered the 3DS for me!


----------



## Clydefrosch (Dec 11, 2010)

chances are the question was already asked and answered, but can everyone enter, or is it a us-only thing?


----------



## kiafazool (Dec 11, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Dter ic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately for you, you are from a non existing country - Canadrian
So the mods are pre-ordering the 3DS to me because they think you are alien and want to take the 3DS back where you came from and saying that you invented it


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 11, 2010)

whats the idea?
i've been living under a festively decorated rock for a year


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 11, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Wheres the clue going to posted?
> 
> Will allthings tempmas be on the frontpage cos it wold suck having to scour the fourms


Yeah...they're just going to blurt out where it's going to be.


----------



## aznmonkey23 (Dec 11, 2010)

Why scour for clues when you can enter a raffle?


----------



## Dter ic (Dec 11, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Dter ic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why would they chose you?

edit kiafazool your canadian aswell


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 11, 2010)

Dter ic said:
			
		

> SoulSnatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They chose me because I am the best member of this forum aside from the staff.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 11, 2010)

Interesting hahahahahahahahaha!!! Interesting HAHAHAHHAAA!!!! I ,King Vamp, will have that 3DS!

Etna get me that 3DS


----------



## Clydefrosch (Dec 11, 2010)

I'd be happily and joyed with the Cart to be honest, since the great patching days are over, i'd need a new one.
Just have to hope that it wont end up in custom duty.. or however thats called in english


----------



## Matthew (Dec 11, 2010)

Hopefully i'll win


----------



## kiafazool (Dec 11, 2010)

Dter ic said:
			
		

> SoulSnatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did u even read my post???

if you look under soulsnatcher's name under the heading of Location
he put in Canad*r*ian


----------



## toguro_max (Dec 11, 2010)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> Oh wow this is a surprise. I cant help be curious as to where the money for this came from though.... id feel bad if it was all coming from staff members pockets. Maybe that info is best left unsaid.


^_ This
I also hope there is some kind of sponsorship for this, otherwise it would not be fair (for the payer's pocket, at least)...

Well, last year i couldn't participate, and i'll probably not be able to participate this year also, because even though it managed to get most clues, i was always one steb behind, since i don't "camp" the site >-p

Well, let's try again, and good luck for all. Just remeber, this is not a contest, this is WAR!


----------



## joshbean39 (Dec 11, 2010)

Yay!
My first tempmas.


----------



## Necron (Dec 11, 2010)

Going to try to get the 3DS! first Tempmas for me


----------



## Satangel (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm in, hopefully I win something for the first time in my 4 years here


----------



## 777kidis777 (Dec 11, 2010)

Tempmas?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This'll be my first one! I'm gonna try to win something, hopefully first prize! (x


----------



## salnaruto2 (Dec 11, 2010)

i will celebrate my first tempmas by winning.


----------



## HYPERMETAL (Dec 11, 2010)

I still want my R4i from last year's Tempmas -_-


----------



## punkyrule (Dec 11, 2010)

3DS! Gotta prepare for Tempmas this year.


----------



## Defiance (Dec 11, 2010)

What region will the 3DS be from?  Also, will the winner be kept hidden so that hackers cannot access the person's account before the 3DS is even released?


----------



## purechaos996 (Dec 11, 2010)

Oh ho ho ho, Sneaky Tempmas this year. Awesome, I love GBAtemp  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I just have to figure it out before everyone else  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## Infinite Zero (Dec 11, 2010)

Oh my. This is the first time I'll be experiencing TEMPMAS and I'm very excited about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Can't wait.


----------



## kiafazool (Dec 12, 2010)

people dont get your hopes up
cause the winner will be yours truly..........


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 12, 2010)

I don't get it. So the staff of GBAtemp is going to buy a 3DS and mail it... or what?


----------



## dice (Dec 12, 2010)

HYPERMETAL said:
			
		

> I still want my R4i from last year's Tempmas -_-



http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=264251

?


----------



## hundshamer (Dec 12, 2010)

The same thing will happen to me as last year. I'll win and never get my prize. I've also PM'ed Costello on a couple of different occasions and this is the first I've heard of that thread. It also states they will get the prizes from Shoptemp, which I might remind you is closed.


----------



## gifi4 (Dec 12, 2010)

Wow, even without Shoptemp, Tempmas lives on, although not really looking forward to 'finding the clues'...but a 3DS, OMG OMG lol!!

What region will the 3DS be from?


----------



## luisjak (Dec 12, 2010)

maybe a japaness 3DS or an USA


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 12, 2010)

LOL at the top of the tampas christmas tree is a 3DS xP


----------



## chyyran (Dec 12, 2010)

Well, those R4 clones are becoming a decent cart rapidly.


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 12, 2010)

ron975 said:
			
		

> Well, those R4 clones are becoming a decent cart rapidly.


R4s are better then people are acting like they are.
They are all like 'OH R4S ARE CRAP!'
But they Play Games, Movies, Music(Anyone actually listen to music on their flashcarts lol?)
And that's very good, but yes, not as good as the more expensive carts.


----------



## Mikehoncho16 (Dec 12, 2010)

Sorry boys, but I have to win this.

Or not.

But seriously, if I win this I'm gonna be totally psyched.


----------



## Dangy (Dec 12, 2010)

O_______________O


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 12, 2010)

Wow this is amazing.. I would love to win the Nintendo 3DS but even iif I do get the R4i Gold it would be nice, I wanna try out the WOOD Firmware on my DSi XL


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 12, 2010)

Hope I can win something


----------



## fgghjjkll (Dec 12, 2010)

Wow. I'm entering. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm surprised Costello can afford to pay for the 3DS though.


----------



## Narayan (Dec 12, 2010)

even though i won't win, as long as it's fun i'd feel like i won.


----------



## DoomRavager (Dec 12, 2010)

Awesome that this is going on despite Shoptemp's closure.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 12, 2010)

I know it says it hasn't started yet 


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> We will release the first clue sometime *late next week*, so no need to go hunting yet!but I've noticed something in first post that seems 'odd'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But because of this bit - I can't really ask about it


----------



## Costello (Dec 12, 2010)

dont worry trying to find clues or stuff now. A new front page thread will be posted next week to let Tempmas officially begin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



there is no trick/clue/trap/anything to start hunting for right now.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 12, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> dont worry trying to find clues or stuff now. A new front page thread will be posted next week to let Tempmas officially begin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought that, just wasn't sure about WHY something was on first post that didn't seem related to the post.... so I'll ask anyway


Spoiler: Why was THIS added ??









What has a 'Cricket Chirp' and a Spider's web graphic got in common with 'Merry Tempmas 2010 ???


----------



## redact (Dec 12, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Hopefully it won't be as hard as two years ago.  I couldn't even figure out the first clue so I couldn't start the scavenger hunt at all.  (If you don't remember, you had to press Ctrl-A to see the first clue).


what? no you didn't, you had to look at the filename of the image in the post...


----------



## KingAsix (Dec 12, 2010)

So a 3DS is up for grabs..... >:-)

GAME ON BABY!!!!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 12, 2010)

Eh, not sure if I'll enter. I'll see how it goes before I make my decision.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 12, 2010)

Defiance said:
			
		

> What region will the 3DS be from?  Also, will the winner be kept hidden so that hackers cannot access the person's account before the 3DS is even released?


It wouldn't be very smart for a hacker to access someone's account.
He would have to give his address and the moment the person who actually owns the account tells Costello, they're in for a heap of trouble. Especially, since they gave their address.


----------



## Escape (Dec 12, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> I might lose
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lolwut. 
1 internets for you, m8 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wasn't Tempmas 2008 the one with the mini-competitions, where the last ones prize was a DSL (or a DSi?) and some flashcart?

Anyway, the guy who wins the 2nd place will be devastated, that's for sure


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 12, 2010)

Mikehoncho16 said:
			
		

> Sorry boys, but I have to win this.
> 
> Or not.
> 
> But seriously, if I win this I'm gonna be totally psyched.



Bring it, Mike. B3


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 12, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> They chose me because I am the best member of this forum aside from the staff.
> If that was the case you wouldn't be banned.
> 
> 
> ...


The other two pictures were related to each section; one with a 3DS, one with R4is, and as there was a third section that had nothing to announce (because the competition hasn't started yet) there was a picture of that to convey the loneliness. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If that makes sense. I know what I mean.


----------



## Adr990 (Dec 12, 2010)

Oh yea! Tempmas is still on this year! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Amazing!

A 3DS, that's quite stunning!

And the R4i Gold is quite useful now, as it has Wood support now, eh.
And TC is out of the air last time...

Let the game begin!

(Thanks, SantaTemp)


----------



## kylehaas (Dec 12, 2010)

A 3DS, huh?
I'm in.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 12, 2010)

Damn it, just my move out date is next Thursday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh, well I guess Starbucks won't mind 6 hours of my company... everyday.


----------



## Bunie (Dec 12, 2010)

lol i think an SCDS2 should be thrown in for 1st place, somthing to do untill the 3DS launch.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 13, 2010)

ohhh all the zero posting noobs are going ape shit over this one...

like they did last time.

like how they WON last time.

like how all the normal posting members (including myself) and users were pissed off last time because mostly a bunch of lurkers won.

*points to his warn meter*


----------



## salnaruto2 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hold on? Last time the winner was a zero-post-noob?
Maybe i'm not winning.
Hope I do!


----------



## Rydian (Dec 13, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> *points to his warn meter*


Nobody else can see your warn but you.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 13, 2010)

salnaruto2 said:
			
		

> Hold on? Last time the winner was a zero-post-noob?
> Maybe i'm not winning.
> Hope I do!



You have 7 posts, so you have just as good as chance as any other lurker.


----------



## wreking1 (Dec 13, 2010)

more than likely it a jpn 3ds


----------



## Marcoao (Dec 13, 2010)

I can't wait for the 3DS. Bring it on.


----------



## salnaruto2 (Dec 13, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> salnaruto2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey! what that supposed to mean?
I have 10 post by now.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Dec 13, 2010)

if i win the r4igold ill be happy(not quite as happy if i won the 3ds).  the only reason the r4i will make me happy is because i still dont have a card for my dsi.  im havin money issues blah blah.


----------



## .Chris (Dec 13, 2010)

meh, il be happy if i get an r4i. im getting one for christmas, so if i win it, i can sell it. maybe the same thing for the 3ds. or not.


----------



## HavokLoks (Dec 13, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> salnaruto2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like those odds.


----------



## anton134 (Dec 13, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> what's a 3DS???
> looks weird


A 3DS, is something that will make your life worthwhile...


----------



## GolenSun550 (Dec 13, 2010)

Yeah , I am the big winner


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 13, 2010)

Why does anyone care that a bunch of lurkers won last year's Tempmas?  If you haven't forgotten, there were no prizes since the sponsors cut and run.
Anyways, a lurker has a higher chance of not realizing that he won, so the prize would go to someone else.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 13, 2010)

vinld said:
			
		

> RoMee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We all know that the 3DS is going to be the downfall of the handheld market. It doesn't even do 3D. N64.. now THAT was 3D.


----------



## .:drk_drgn:. (Dec 13, 2010)

3DS.. IS.. MINE. *fap*


----------



## Trollology (Dec 13, 2010)

This Tempmas thing is so cool! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The 3DS is so mine!


----------



## DsHacker14 (Dec 13, 2010)

A 3DS? No way..! I want to participate.. in whatever we're gonna do (I don't quite get it ..yet). Good luck everyone!


----------



## Trollology (Dec 13, 2010)

DsHacker14 said:
			
		

> A 3DS? No way..! I want to participate.. in whatever we're gonna do (I don't quite get it ..yet). Good luck everyone!



In the first post it's mentioned that further details will be given next week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The 3DS is really gonna get 'tempers hyped up!
We all know who's getting it though..


----------



## DarkMind (Dec 13, 2010)

WOW thanks GBAtemp


----------



## mameks (Dec 13, 2010)

There seems to be a lot of mindless spam in here O.o


----------



## MakiManPR (Dec 13, 2010)

amazing! im in


----------



## stylow (Dec 13, 2010)

OK when is tempas gonna begin cause i see a clue


----------



## tenkai (Dec 13, 2010)

heres hoping i win but what do you have to look for? im new to the contests. Good luck to everyone


----------



## Tornadosurvives (Dec 13, 2010)

If I at least win an R4i Gold, I'll be excited  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



However... The 3DS shall be mine!


----------



## playallday (Dec 13, 2010)

I won the 3DS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Alright, you guys can all stop looking at this now, the whole thing is over.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 13, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LIES


----------



## HYPERMETAL (Dec 13, 2010)

dice said:
			
		

> HYPERMETAL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I must have missed that post. Has anybody received last year's prize by PMing Costello?


----------



## jivid321 (Dec 14, 2010)

Wow, A 3DS!!! LoLs


----------



## hufacuse (Dec 14, 2010)

I would love a 3DS! Would you post all the way to NZ? 

If only I knew the rules....


----------



## trumpet-205 (Dec 14, 2010)

Do we get to pick the color for 3DS?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 14, 2010)

Tundra said:
			
		

> I won the 3DS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am so sorry to hear that. My deepest condolences to you and your loved ones.


----------



## 777kidis777 (Dec 14, 2010)

Well, if it has to do with Photoshop, I have no chance. I only have access to that at school. :"(


----------



## ByteMunch (Dec 14, 2010)

777kidis777 said:
			
		

> Well, if it has to do with Photoshop, I have no chance. I only have access to that at school. :"(



Huh? Why would it?


----------



## Rydian (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## anime4ever (Dec 14, 2010)

btw gimp is free


Has any hidden clue been given?


----------



## Finwen (Dec 15, 2010)

Guys, I have a question. I live in Brazil, and if I win the 3DS, it will come to me or I need an adress in the US?

Sorry to my poor English.


----------



## Rowan (Dec 15, 2010)

you should have to have a join date at least 12 months ago to enter


----------



## Trollology (Dec 15, 2010)

Rowan said:
			
		

> you should have to have a join date at least 12 months ago to enter



Hey!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Why would you want that?
I want to join too you know.


----------



## blubbermarble (Dec 15, 2010)

i'm going to get a 3ds for my little brother, i've owned a DS lite for myself.


----------



## Vahik (Dec 15, 2010)

Yo guys

but seriously really, why are you guys trying to tricks other people, just play they game fair and u didn't win the 3DS so what i'm happy if i just win the R4i flashcart.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Dec 16, 2010)

I must enter for my brother!

...no, really. My other brother really wants (and needs, considering that he got a DS Nitro with a broken hinge...) a 3DS, and I want to enter for him!


----------



## darkriku2000 (Dec 16, 2010)

I am so confused right now...


----------



## Escape (Dec 16, 2010)

Rowan said:
			
		

> you should have to have a join date at least 12 months ago to enter



And a post count of over 100. 
That's exactly the reason I hate online competitions, it's very easy to fake another account - whether it's from a friends PC, schools PCs, etc... 
I'll probably enter anyway, but I wouldn't be surprised if someone wins twice (or more)... 

It's a shame, because GBATemp used to do this before...


----------



## Omega_2 (Dec 16, 2010)

Yeah, the rules used to be a bit tighter to prevent cheating, I'm afraid this contest will get out of hand entry-wise  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





			
				trumpet-205 said:
			
		

> Do we get to pick the color for 3DS?


Rick Astley/'Never Gonna Give You Up' Blue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Seriously though, This would be my first time trying(and likely failing) a gbatemp contest. Ok, 3.30pm, time for bed.


----------



## 777kidis777 (Dec 17, 2010)

SimpyDsi said:
			
		

> 777kidis777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for that. x)


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 17, 2010)

Trollology said:
			
		

> Rowan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keeps the cheaters, lurkers, and all those garbage people out of the equation.


----------



## Shiro09 (Dec 17, 2010)

Escape said:
			
		

> Rowan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SO I CAN'T ENTER 




Oh wait thats just an idea


----------



## Narayan (Dec 17, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Trollology said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wha...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm not garbage


----------



## Shiro09 (Dec 17, 2010)

game01 said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I is garbage....

So is the cricket chirping thing a hint is Costello lying! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  my brain hurts


----------



## Devin (Dec 17, 2010)

I think a post count of over 100 would do it. Cough*


----------



## Shiro09 (Dec 17, 2010)

Yaaaaay I got 111.... Its already later this week, has the hint been posted yet?


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 17, 2010)

6Toushiro9 said:
			
		

> Yaaaaay I got 111.... Its already later this week, has the hint been posted yet?


no


----------



## Shiro09 (Dec 17, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> 6Toushiro9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You sure your not just tricking me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I havent participated in the Tempmas 2009 and below so i dont know what to expect


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 17, 2010)

game01 said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I mean people who use proxies to make other accounts. Or get friends/family to do it, to increase their chances.


----------



## mudassirul (Dec 17, 2010)

I wanna 3DS, Anyone working on a flashcart?


----------



## ehayes427 (Dec 17, 2010)

a 3DS would be great to win!
now if i only knew how to enter!


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 17, 2010)

Ok its later this week...


----------



## m3rox (Dec 17, 2010)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> Ok its later this week...



Don't worry, I'm sure it'll be later next week sometime..


----------



## hufacuse (Dec 17, 2010)

Wow, this IS really confusing!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 17, 2010)

mudassirul said:
			
		

> I wanna 3DS, Anyone working on a flashcart?



Yes because people who aren't developers, are playing the 3DS right now. 

Nobody has a 3DS dude.


----------



## sergster1 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hint yet? :3


----------



## hufacuse (Dec 18, 2010)

nah i think admin said NEXT week if you read close enough so 2 more days till monday.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 18, 2010)

hufacuse said:
			
		

> nah i think admin said NEXT week if you read close enough so 2 more days till monday.
> 
> QUOTEWe will release the first clue sometime late next week, so no need to go hunting yet!



That would be this week, as that was posted on the 11th. So Saturday or Sunday... or it could be Monday...


----------



## Narayan (Dec 18, 2010)

too bad i can't join. for this will be my last day on the temp for christmas vacation


----------



## m3rox (Dec 18, 2010)

game01 said:
			
		

> too bad i can't join. for this will be my last day on the temp for christmas vacation



Christmas is Dec. 25.


----------



## Coconut (Dec 18, 2010)

m3rox said:
			
		

> game01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... Uhm, It could be just me, but I don't see your point.


----------



## LxLxBoy (Dec 18, 2010)

its been 1 week!


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 18, 2010)

Its already afew days before christmas and still no signs
This is bad


----------



## GH0ST (Dec 18, 2010)

The first hint is online now (news)


----------



## sanghoku (Dec 18, 2010)

one word: yaaaaaaaay!!!


----------



## Trollology (Dec 19, 2010)

HOLY CRAP IT'S SO HARD xD


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 19, 2010)

Finally done.


----------



## Trollology (Dec 19, 2010)

If I'm counting correctly, I have 4 clues left! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I'm really stuck here...
What could it really mean?...


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 19, 2010)

.


----------



## Trollology (Dec 19, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> .



*WIN.*


----------



## bowser (Dec 19, 2010)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Finally done.


Me too


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 19, 2010)

Wow you guys are smart,while I just know anwser to the first clue
Hope luck to you guys who solved it.


----------



## Thesolcity (Dec 19, 2010)

Bloody hell, I'm stumped even at the first clue, or I'm reading it wrong....sigh oh well...

EDIT: scratch that, I had the first clue right, I didn' know it


----------



## pokedude123 (Dec 19, 2010)

That was so easy


----------

